# Web Business / e-commerce



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,
I have searched the forum and the web quite a bit but cannot find any real specific info on this subject.

I want to start a web business to sell a couple of product lines. I just wondered what the local rules were on this. What business type needs to be established, can I import the stock to my house and sell from there etc?

The logistics side after sale is no problem, I am reasonably confident about the payment gateway provider for taking credit card payments and also setting up the website. I just can't seem to find the right info on specific business type, cost for this etc!

Any help or info from other web businesses or those that know would be much appreciated,

fte


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you are going to import the goods yourself into the UAE then you will need to form a LLC with a local partner. There are a few freezones that allow you to import goods but these are geared toward multi-nationals.

You are not allowed to work from home in the UAE. You can have a business/office in what was intended to be a residential dwelling (subject to lease) but you are not allowed to live there too.

There are very options for payment gateways too and a lot of the international ones don't recognise dirhams. Also not all credit/debit cards issued by banks here work online.

What products were you thinking on selling, pm me if you want?


----------



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Rossi. Will PM you to discuss further.


----------

